# meine pflanzen verkümmern



## lars (17. Aug. 2004)

hallo.....

ich habe folgendes problem mit meinen pflanzen:

meine __ wasserpest, hanenfuß wie auch ein paar andere pflanzen verkümmern etwas. wasserpest wird dunkel grün, hanenfuß wird teilweise etwas braun......

zu den werten im teich:

KH: ca. 5
GH: ca. 6,5
pH: ca. 7,6
NO3: 15
NO2: 0
NH4: 0

eigentlich sind die werte OK lediglich GH und KH sind zu niedrig. gibt es da einen zusammenhang zwichen den niedrigen werten und dem gedeihen der pflanzen....?

und wenn ja ist es unbedenklich mit irgendwelchen mitteln den GH oder KH wert zu erhöhen ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

ich empfinde deine Werte (bis auf Nitrat) unbedenklich .... in welche Höhen/Tiefen haste die Pflanzen gesetzt ?


----------



## Thorsten (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

die Werte sind doch soweit OK.  

Bei mir im neu angelegten Teich...April 2004 hat es auch sehr lange gedauert.Die Pflanzen haben gekümmert und sind ganz langsam erwacht.

Aber jetzt sind sie voll da..sofern man das sagen kann nach der kurzen Zeit!

So richtig "durchstarten" werden Sie wohl aber erst im nächsten Jahr 

Also ich würde mir da keine großen Sorgen machen...ist doch bei Dir auch erst 3 Mon. alt - oder?



Ps._ Die Pflanzen waren winzig klein schätze so 15cm_!


----------



## lars (17. Aug. 2004)

die __ wasserpest liegt so in ca. 30 cm wassertiefe. viel sonne und die koi kommen nicht ran........ 

ja NO3 ist etwas hoch aba da kann ich eigentlich nicht mehr viel machen. pflanzen sind da PF Filter auch da muss ich mehr drauf schauen was das nächste jahr sagt und vieleicht etwas weniger füttern ;-)

dachte aba wegen der koi wärs nicht schlecht wenn der KH wie auch GH wert höher liegt.

es gibt ja viele mittel für sowas was genau die aba bewirken weiß ich nicht weil ich eigentlich immer einen bogen um so was mache.......


----------



## StefanS (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

ich finde, Deine Werte sind alle in Ordnung - selbst Nitrat liegt noch sehr weit unter dem Grenzwert von Trinkwasser (50 mg).  __ Wasserpest ist eine typische Indikatorpflanze und fühlt sich eigentlich nur in stark eutrophiertem Wasser richtig wohl. Bei Deinen Wasserwerten kann sie durchaus kümmern. Mit Hahnenfuss habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Mit der KH/GH hat das alles nichts zu tun, die Werte sind auch nicht sooo niedrig (werden noch viel niedriger).

Wann hast Du die kümmernden Pflanzen eingesetzt ? Welche Pflanzen kümmern sonst noch ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (17. Aug. 2004)

Hey, Ihr seid ja schnell... Keine Ahnung, was GH und KH mit dem Wohlfühlen der Kois zu tun haben (ich halte ja keine Fische). Aber Aufkalken ist vergleichsweise unkritisch, sei es mit käuflichem Aufhärtepulver, sei es mit einfachem Muschelkalk (z.B. im Bachlauf).  Mit letzterem kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

Betse Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## lars (17. Aug. 2004)

hi stefan.....

es freut mich dich auch hier antreffen zu können  



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> __ Wasserpest ist eine typische Indikatorpflanze und fühlt sich eigentlich nur in stark eutrophiertem Wasser richtig wohl. Bei Deinen Wasserwerten kann sie durchaus kümmern.



bidde was ist denn das für ein wasser   

wegen der pflanzen so werde ich am WE mal ein paar bilder machen und bis dahin noch etwas beobachten. vieleicht bin/war ich auch etwas zu nervös.......


----------



## lars (17. Aug. 2004)

gibt es anhaltswerte wieviel muschelkalk für wieviel wasser ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

*...*

Hallo zusammen,

@StefanS

Meine Bedenken gehen dahin, das diese Werte in soweit bedenklich sind, daß des Nitrat anscheinend nicht zur Genüge abgebaut wird, vielleicht mal wieder falsch ausgedrückt.

@Lars

Eutrophiert ist im übertragenen Sinne stark belastetes Wasser, sehr hoch mit Stickstoffverbindungen und/oder Phosphat-Gehalt ... so wie meine erste Pfütze ... dort wächst und gedeiht es seitdem sehr prächtig, seid ich nix mehr mache .... nicht mehr eingreife ausser mit Algen abschöpfen


----------



## lars (18. Aug. 2004)

hi tommi.....

klar sind NO3 werte unter 10 erstrebsam aba bei einem teich der dieses jahr neu angelegt wurde denke ich gehen die werte eigentlich noch in ordnung. die fadenalgen sind ja auch mitlerweile da zumindest im PF. hoffe auch das sie da bleiben, denn da sind sie mir ja noch mehr als nur recht.

meint ihr ich kann diese jahr noch ein paar minischilff pflanzen kaufen und anlegen. unterwasserpflanzen gehen ja leider nicht so gut alleine schon wegen der farbkarpfen  habe jetzt einen extrabereich mit steinen geschaffen für die __ wasserpest. aba richt gut tut mir das nich gefallen ;-)

was git es denn noch für starke nährstoffzehrer......?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Lars,

sicher ist der Nitrat-Wert nicht bedenklich, wächst aber bereits (auch wenn ich dein Füllmedium nicht kenne). Ob die Belastung durch Algen im PF so gut isss ... ich finde sie mittlerweiel bei Pfütze 1 nicht so dolle, denn sie belasten einfach das Wasser und des nervt, sie imemr abschöpfen zu müssen.

Als Starkzehrer kann ich noch das __ Hornkraut empfehlen. In Pfütze 2 habe ich eine ganze Ecke von (werde morgen mal ein Pic davon machen). Auch diverse Röhrichte habe ich im Hauptbereich von Pfütze 2, sowie __ Seggen ... und bisher hat sich niemand drin verfangen, selbst die "Grossen" meiden sie ....


----------



## lars (18. Aug. 2004)

ja __ hornkraut, hätte aba auch selber drauf kommen können 

aba so wie ich karl-heinz und co kenne fressen die das hornkraut imnu auf :-(
werde es aber mal versuchen !!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

vielleicht ist bei mir der Unterschied, das ich Substrat im Teich habe, Sand/Lehm und sich darin viele Kleinstlebewesen befinden, die eher nahrhaft sind als das __ Hornkraut. Obwohl die 3 Kuh-Koi rapide an Gewicht zugenommen haben, an Pflanzen habe ich sie bisher nicht gesehen


----------



## StefanS (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

ich würde doch die Kirche versuchen, im Dorf zu lassen. Die niedrigste Belastung mit NO3, die ich im Trinkwasser je glaubhaft mitbekommen habe, war 5 mg, der Grenzwert liegt bei 50 (!) mg. Ich bin einmal gespannt, wie man die NO3 Belastung in einem relativ gering bepflanzten (ich weiss, kommt ja noch, aber jetzt...) Teich mit Koi-Besatz und vermutlich intensiver Fütterung unter 15 mg drücken will. Da helfen auch keine Starkzehrer, denn sie werden kümmern, weil sie eben auch stark mit Nährstoffen belastetes Wasser haben wollen. Wenn also __ Wasserpest kümmert, ist das unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Nitratbelastung ein gutes Zeichen (wenn es denn nur die Wasserpest allein wäre...). 

Lars, ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern, korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege: Der Teich ist ein paar Monate alt und schon recht gut mit Kois besetzt. Dann würde ich einfach abwarten, wie sich die Pflanzen ab kommendem Frühjahr entwickeln. Die müssen auch erst einmal anspringen und sich ans Wasser gewöhnen - dauert seine Zeit.

Muschelkalk kannst Du in nahezu beliebiger Menge z.B. in den Bachlauf einstreuen. Löst sich sehr langsam (in der Strömung eben besser) und falsch machen kann man nichts (soll es z.B. in Raiffeisen-Märkten geben). Aufhärtepulver gibt's im Fachhandel und wird nach Anleitung dosiert.

Hallo Tommi,

reichlich Futtergetier *und* Fischfutter - da müssen die ja fett werden, oder   

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

*....*

Guten Morgen Stefan,

vom Störfutter kriegen se eigentlich weniger ab, wühle vorher die Ecke mit dem __ Hornkraut auf, dann sind die immer beschäftigt und kriegen genuch Leckerbissen. Naja ... sind ja bald wieder raus aus der Pfütze   , das ist ein Problem weniger ....


----------



## lars (24. Aug. 2004)

so wollte kurz berichten.

habe heute meine lieferung __ hornkraut bekommen. einen ganzen eimer voll *strahl* habe diesen sowohl im innenbecken als auch im teich eingesetzt.

es war doch richtig das das hornkraut mehr oder weniger an der oberfläche des wassers schwimmt ??


----------



## Harald (25. Aug. 2004)

Seit wann liegt Mönchengladbach eigentlich in Japan???

Und wenn es so ist, wieso sagt mir das keiner???


----------



## karsten. (25. Aug. 2004)

*re*

Hallo
da es mit der Karte noch nicht klappt .....  :!: (zumindest bei mir )


sieht das andere Fähnchen doch immerhin nett aus !

Grüße aus dem *nahem* Osten

karsten.


----------



## lars (25. Aug. 2004)

;-)

mit der karte klappt schon !!

muss nur die längen und breitengrade händisch eingeben ;-)


----------



## lars (25. Aug. 2004)

längen- und breitengrad von weimar ist:

länge: 11,20
breite: 50,59

so sollte es zumindest fürs grobe erstmal gehen ;-)


----------



## karsten. (25. Aug. 2004)

Danke ,

..und wie ist die geographische Lage von: "bei Weimar"

schönen Tag


----------



## lars (25. Aug. 2004)

schreib mal den genauen ort .......


----------



## Thorsten (25. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

was Lars schreibt ...stimmt.Das Problem ist bekannt !

Im moment müssen die Daten noch per Hand eingegeben werden (Längen,Breitengrad).

Sollte aber doch eigendlich kein Problem darstellen...  

Der Administrator befindet sich auf Geschäftsreise...wenn er zurück ist, wird er sich darum kümmern.


----------



## karsten. (25. Aug. 2004)

sollte ein Witz sein   

nochmal,danke !   8)


----------



## Thorsten (25. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

wer dich kennt, dem war das schon klar...   

Nein, im ernst...es gab diesbezüglich schon mehrere Fragen, deshalb mein Post


----------



## lars (25. Aug. 2004)

ähmmmm.......

nochmal zu meinem __ hornkraut, scheint hier etwas untergegangen zu sein   

es schwimmt an der öberfläche oder sollte ich es am teichboden befestigen ???


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars, 

soweit ich weiß, sinkt __ Hornkraut eigentlich von allein zum Teichboden.... 

...aber wenn du magst, dann binde einen Stein unten dran... und wirf es an die passende Stelle ;-)


LG Annett


----------



## lars (25. Aug. 2004)

Hi annett

na dann werde ich mal schauen was passiert ...

danke !!


----------



## Roland (25. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

ich habe letztes Jahr 4 Portionen __ Hornkraut gekauft und in den Teich geworfen. Es ging sofort unter und ich sah nicht mehr viel davon bis diesen Sommer wo es auf einmal explosionsartig wucherte und mein Stör sich immer wieder verfing. Also hab ich einen 100 l Bottich voll herausgefischt(alles junge Triebe) und den Stör abgegeben. Jetzt hab ich noch genügend im Teich zum überwintern und nächstes Jahr wird wieder geputzt.


----------



## Jürgen (25. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

leider wird ein Wert in Bezug auf Pflanzen immer wieder vergessen, der Eisen-Gehalt. Ohne groß darüber zu spekulieren, liegt der meist bei 0. Eine kleine Eisen-Kur für den Teich bewirkt da für die Flora meist wahre Wunder.   

MBG...Jürgen


----------

